# Wally Divers



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i mainly fish from the shore for saugeye and walleyes on the MWCD lakes and local rivers and streams..........have you guys had much luck with the Wally Divers ?? They are a cheaper crankbait and look good both in and out of the water but i havent caught many EYES on them at all.........i have good luck with Largemouth and Smallmouth Bass BOTH on them but not much for EYES.........anyone else have the same results ??


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

i have had good luck with a red with black stripes on its back in the muskingham river.also caught many smallmouth on the same color


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I've caught hundreds of walleyes with Wally divers. Depends on the body of water, but green perch, chartreuse, or black over chrome usually fit the bill. Make sure they're running stright as they can be out of tune right out of the box & a little tricky to get right.
T


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I have a whole box full of them that I bought on sale somewhere and have yet to catch the first Eye on one. Always get plenty of Bass on em but never any Eyes. Dont think the Saugeyes like em. LOL


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I catch many Saugeyes on them.
I use them quite a bit while trolling leadcore in the fall.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

ive caught alot of Largemouth and Smallmouth on the Black and Chrome color..........even a few white bass...........just not any luck with the EYES.........i have a bunch of colors and sizes that ive tried !! Its good to hear that some of you have had luck on them............THANKS for all of the responses !!! 

Ill keep throwing them for sure , ive got way too many of them to give up on them !!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

they work for me in skeeter, but not in erie.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

The size 5 Wally Diver was one of my two 'go to' lures for Mosquito. The darker perch color (the non-metallic one) was my most productive.

I've also caught plenty of Erie walleyes on the magnum model (blue and chrome)


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

Never had to much luck with the wally divers but the storm 
thunderstick jrs are my go to's for inland lakes.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

I have caught many large mouth bass and perch on the perch color trolling ................Rich


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

They work and well, they run real nice and have good action. I caught my first 10 pound eye on a walleye diver in the circus clown color.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I've caught a ton of 'eyes on Wally Divers in Mosquito and also Canada. My favorite is the gold sides with orange back. Caught many walleyes and some nice white bass out of Erie on the magnum in chrome and blue back.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

TCBA1987, are you sure there are eyes where you are fishing? Sounds like you are fishing the wrong areas at the wrong times. Also, make sure you come into contact with the bottom/structure once in a while. Fishing for eyes from shore is going to be tough no matter what you're using.


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

tcba1987 said:


> ive got way too many of them to give up on them !!!


maybe you would sell them.....?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Have caught walleye, saugeye, large and smallmouth bass as well as crappie on the WD.
I have a variety of colors but my two go to colors are green/chrome and blue/chrome. Like anything else, they may produce on day and not the next.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

All you WD fishermen ...did they quit making the G-Finish...Can't find that finish anywhere...JIM.....


----------

